# All Digests for Newsletter 1740



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Oct 22, 2018

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

No Knitting Paradies
Wreath wildflowers of Western Australia
Knitting buddy
Missing digest
No KP Forum
For those who are missing their KP Digest - PLEASE READ
no digest???
Question
Re: Not getting the digest
Don't you wish yarn sizes were standard?! OR why you need to swatch!
Definitions of PLY?
Not getting KP digest
PomPoms
JoAnn Store
Kp digest
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

Seed Stich Cast on.
Seeking help on Yarn Sculpting and Shaping!
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Proud of Hubby's Granny Squares (c)
My latest "I can make that"
Fat Cat Set (k,c)
My contribution to the public library annual Arts Crafts Bazaar
Baby Afghan, crochet
Christmas skates
Adding some color
Cozy Shrug for the Cooler Weather (K)
Update on Sunset Blanket
My Red Beret
Knitted serape
baby knits part 7
Crochet Christmas bear
Snowman
*Machine Knitting*

Can I use a RK900 ribber on a KH-891?
CompuKnit IV electronic machines
Millor Gloria
Brother 710 8 button machine
*Introduce Yourself*

Hi there eceryone
Hello Everyone
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Shockingly Horrid Customer Service!!'
not getting my daily email
What's your weather like today?
Something that I need to share
Sixth Grade Girls
Bundyanne - The Birthday party.
What Are You Doing Today?
Hair Remover ( joke) SL *tiny tad naughty *for some*)
Heavy Heart
Something to give you a chuckle ????
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) knitting tea party friday 12 october '18
(a rerun) knitting tea party friday 19 october '18
(a rerun) knitting tea party friday 5 october '18
*Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions*

Adelaide catchup.
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Rudy the Christmas Reindeer....For Sale....approx 24" tall. NOW SOLD....
SOLD Cascade Yarns Sunseeker Shade for sale
CLOSED
Stash Busting Sale Crochet Mags and Books CW sold rest 50% more off!
SOLD Cherry Tree Hill Yarn Supersock Select yarn for sale
Sold Bernat Happy Holidays yarn
closed
Cascade Yarns 220 Paints for sale
*Links and Resources*

Jubilee Scarf for Women (K)
Espenson Tunic for Women, 60"-80" (K)
New Jimmy Beans Wool Pumpkin Beanie
Dot to Dot Cowl for Adults (C)
Autumn Amore Beanie, Scarf, Cowl and Mittens (C)
Round and Oval Baskets (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Granny Square crochet baby hats
Patons patterns
Poncho pattern
*Other Crafts*

Light pad


----------

